# طرق ترشيد استهلاك الكهرباء



## the_chemist (26 يونيو 2010)

الأخوة الأعزاء أثناء بحثى على شبكة الانترنت عن طرق لترشيد استهلاك الكهرباء لكونه واحد من أهم المواضيع التى تشغل فكر مهندسو البيئة والسلامة فى هذا الوقت وجدت هذا الموضوع المتميز لذا ارد ان انقله الى جميع الأعضاء لتعم الفائدة ، وهذ الموضوع ليس مقصورا فقط على الأنشطة الصناعية ولكن على جميع انشطتنا اليومية.

*طرق ترشيد استهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية *​ 

تعريف الترشيد .. 
الاستخدام الأمثل لموارد الطاقة الكهربائية المتوفرة واللازمة لتشغيل المنـــشأة دون المساس براحة مستخدميها أو إنتاجيتهم أو المساس بكفائة الأجهزة والمعدات المستخدمة فيها أو إنتاجها .
أهداف الترشيد .. 
تخفيض قيمة فاتورة الاستهلاك ، البعد عن الإسراف المنهي عنه ،
المشاركة الفعالة مع الشركة لاستمرار الخدمة الكهربائية بالكفاءة المطلوبة عن طريق تخفيض الأحمال الزائدة على محطات وشبكات الكهرباء ..

* طرق ترشيد استهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية في بعض الأجهزة : 

الغسالات ..​
الغسالات والنشافات من الأجهزة المنزلية المهمة التي تستهلك قدراً من الطاقة الكهربائية ويمكن تقليل الطاقة الموجهة لها باتباع النصائح التالية ..
تشغيل الغسالة بحمولتها الكاملة من الملابس .
نشر الغسيل تحت الشمس بدلاً من استخدام النشافة الكهربائية .
معرفة التكاليف التقريبية للتشغيل السنوي للغسالة قبل شرائها.

الثلاجة والفريزر . ​
- التأكد أن الثلاجة تعمل بكفاءة.
- نظافة ملف المكثف الموجود في ظهر الثلاجة.
- إحكام غلق الباب، وعدم فتحه بدون داعٍ، وإغلاقه بسرعة بعد فتحه لضمان عدم تسرب الهواء البارد خارجها.
- ترتيب الأشياء داخل الثلاجة حتى تكون عملية إدخال وإخراج الأشياء سريعة وسهلة.
- إذابة الثلج من حين لآخر بحيث لا يزيد سمكه عن ربع بوصة.
- وضع الأشياء مرتبة داخل الثلاجة مع ترك مسافة من الفراغ لحركة الهواء حول الطعام.وعلى العكس بالنسبة للفريزر فيفضل أن يكون ممتلئ تماماً، وعند الضرورة يمكن ملء الفراغ بأكياس ممتلئة بالماء.
- فصل التيار الكهربائي عن الثلاجة في حال مغادرة المنزل لفترة تزيد عن الأسبوع مع تنظيفها وترك الباب مفتوحاً.
- معرفة التكاليف التقريبية للتشغيل السنوي للثلاجة قبل شرائها.
- استخدام مبرد مياه (كولمان) للشرب صيفاً لتقليل عدد مرات فتح الثلاجة.

التكييـــف .. ​
جهاز التكييف من اكثر الأجهزة استخداماً لارتفاع درجة الحرارة أثناء الصيف حيث يستهلك هذا الجهاز قدراً كبيراً من الطاقة الكهربائية تنعكس على فاتورة الاستهلاك وفيما يلي طرق ترشيد الطاقة الكهربائية المستخدمة في المكيفات . 
إغلاق النوافذ والأبواب لمنع دخول الهواء الحار إلى الداخل. الحرص على سد الثقوب لمنع دخول الهواء الحار وذلك بوضع الحشوات حول إطارات الأبواب والنوافذ ومراوح الشفط وأية أماكن أخرى تمر فيها الأسلاك والأنابيب من خلال الجدران.
إسدال الستائر (العازلة) للنوافذ لمنع دخول الحرارة الخارجية إلى الداخل . 
تفادي تركيب المكيفات الجدارية (Window Type ) في المناور أو الأماكن الضيقة لضمان تهوية جيد للجهاز وعدم زيادة الاستهلاك .
الاهتمام بتنظيف مرشحات أجهزة التكييف ، فمن الصعب أن يمر الهواء خلال مرشحات غير نظيفة وبالتالي تستهلك المكيفات مزيداً من الطاقة وترفع من قيمة فاتورة الاستهلاك . 
غسل المكيف لدى مراكز الصيانة قبل دخول فصل الصيف . 
التأكد من إطفاء المكيفات عند الخروج من الغرفة أو المكتب.
تركيب النوافذ من الزجاج العاكس للحرارة والمزدوج لتقليل انتقال الحرارة إلى داخل الغرفة .
ضبط ثرموستات المكيف (جهاز ضبط الحرارة) عند درجة 25 مئوية (75 فهرنهايت) وهي الدرجة الأنسب للتبريد المريح.
تستهلك مكيفات الفريون الجدارية بسعاتها المختلفة ( 12000 - 24000 وحدة حرارية ) طاقة كهربائية تتراوح بين 2000 إلى 4000 وات/ ساعة ( 2 - 4 كيلوات/ ساعة ) وتعادل هذه الطاقة تقريبا استهلاك 100 - 250 وحدة إضاءة فلورسنت عادية . ويتوقف مقدار الطاقة المستهلكة على فترة التشغيل ، فكلما طالت هذه الفترة كلما زادت الطاقة المستهلكة والعكس صحيح . 
ونظرا لزيادة استهلاك المكيف للكهرباء ،ولترشيد هذا الاستهلاك و الحد من هذه الزيادة ينصح باتباع الإرشادات التالية: 
مكيف الفريون : 
التأكد من سلامة عمل منظم الحرارة (الترموستات ) حيث يتسبب عطل المنظم في استمرار المكيف بالعمل دون فصل الضاغط الكمبرسور 
إغلاق الأبواب والنوافذ وأي فتحات في الجدران أثناء تشغيل المكيف لمنع تسرب الهواء . 
تجنب تركيب المكيف الجداري في المناور الضيقة ما أمكن ذلك
تنظيف مرشح الهواء (الفلتر) بصفة دورية ( كل أسبوعين تقريبا 
اختيار سعات وأحجام المكيفات المناسبة لأحجام وسعات الغرف المراد تكييفها مع الأخذ في الاعتبار الكفاءة الجيدة عند الاختيار 
ضبط منظم الحرارة (الترموستات ) على الدرجة المعتدلة حيث يؤدي ضبط الترموستات على الدرجة القصوى إلى تكون الجليد في المكيف وبالتالي تقليل كفاءته بشكل كبير ..
إجراء الفحص والصيانة الدورية للمكيف للتأكد من سلامة الأجزاء الداخلية وعدم وجود تسرب لغاز الفريون 
يستخدم هذا الجهاز لتبريد الهواء داخل المباني فى فصل الصيف وذلك بسحب الهواء الخارجي بواسطة مروحة و تمريره خلال سطح رطب لتخفيض درجة حرارته ثم دفعه داخل المبني . 
طريقة عمل االمكيف الصحراوي : - 
يتم عمل المكيف الصحراوي على أساس تمرير الهواء الخارجي على القش المشبع بالماء ودفعه إلى الداخل وبالتالي تبريد الهواء الداخل إلى الغرفة . وبسبب مرور هذا الهواء على سطح رطب فإنه يحصل على نسبة من الرطوبة مع الهواء البارد بعكس المكيف الجداري (الفريون ) الذي يبرد الهواء جافا . 
استهلاك المكيف الصحراوي للكهرباء 
يستهلك المكيف الصحراوي طاقة كهربائية قليلة جدا مقارنة بما يستهلكه مكيف الفريون ، حيث أن الطاقة الكهربائية التي يستهلكها المكيف الصحراوي لتبريد حجم معين من المبني تمثل أقل من 1/8 الطاقة التي يستهلكها مكيف الفريون لتبريد نفس الحجم ، أي أن المكيف الفريون يستهلك أكثر من ثمانية أضعاف الطاقة التي يستهلكها مكيف صحراوي ليعطي نفس النتيجة . 
المكيف الصحراوي : 
استبدال "القش " بصفة دورية لأنه معرض لتراكم الأملاح المذابة في الماء بالإضافة لبعض العوالق والأتربة حيث يقلل ذلك من كفاءة المكيف الصحراوي .
التأكد من صلاحية عمل المضخة والمروحة مع إجراء الصيانة اللازمة لهما .
ينصح باستخدام المكيف الصحراوي في الأماكن المفتوحة أو المعرضة إلى الهواء الخارجي من خلال فتح الأبواب أو النوافذ أو مراوح الشفط كالصالات والمطابخ.

السخانات . ​
ينتشر استخدام السخانات الكهربائية بالمساكن والمرافق العامة حيث تستخدم لتسخين المياه في فصل الشتاء ، وهي تتكون أساسا من ملف حراري موصل بالكهرباء يعمل على تسخين المياه داخل الخزان مع وجود منظم حرارة (ثيرموستات ) وظيفته فصل الكهرباء عن الملف عند تحقيق درجة التسخين المطلوبة . 
ويتراوح استهلاك الطاقة لهذا النوع من سخانات المياه من 1000 إلى 3000 وات ساعة ( ا إلى 3 كيلوات في الساعة ) أي يعادل تقريبا استهلاك مكيف جداري حجم1800 وحدة حرارية. 
واستخدام هذه السخانات في الغالب لا يعطى الاهتمام الكافي على اعتبار أن الشعور بالحاجة الفعلية له تكون في أوقات معينة بجانب عدم التعامل مع الجهاز بصورة مستمرة . إلا أن هذه النظرة بجانب ما فيها من مخاطر السلامة فهي أيضا مؤدية إلى زيادة معدل الاستهلاك الكهربائي بدون حاجة فعلية. 
لذا ينصح بالاهتمام بالاستخدام الأمثل لهذه السخانات حتى نقلل من استهلاكها وذلك بالآتي : - 
سخانات الماء الكهربائية..
وضع المنظم عند درجة حرارة 60 مئوية أو أقل من الدرجة القصوى لتفادى الانفجار بسبب غليان الماء
التأكد من سلامة عمل منظم الحرارة إذ أن تعطله يؤدي إلى استمرار عمل السخان واستهلاك طاقة أكثر بجانب الخطورة في احتمال انفجار السخان .
العمل على فصل الكهرباء عن السخان وعدم تشغيله في موسم الصيف .
التأكد من عدم وجود تسرب في توصيلات المياه الساخنة إذ أن التسرب يتسبب أيضا في استمرار عمل السخان وربما بدون توقف 
عمل نظافة دورية لخزان مياه السخان لإزالة التراكمات الداخلية مع التأكد من سلامة وصلاحية العازل الحراري الداخلي وذلك لضمان الكفاءة العالية للسخان وبالتالي استهلاك كهرباء أقل
- استخدام الدش بدلاً من ملء حوض الاستحمام.
- صيانة الأنابيب والمحابس لمنع تسرب المياه الساخنة.
- عزل أنابيب المياه الساخنة بمواد عازلة لمنع تسرب الحرارة في الحائط إذا كانت مدفونة، أو في الهواء إذا كانت خارجية.
- غلق المحابس جيداً في حالة عدم استخدام السخان.
ينصح باستخدام سخانات الماء التي تعمل على الطاقة الشمسية إذ أنها لا تحتاج للكهرباء


التلفاز .. ​
- إغلاق جهاز التلفاز عند ترك الحجرة، أو النوم، أو عدم متابعة البرامج المذاعة.
أفران الطبخ الكهربائية ..
نظرا لتدني أسعار التعرفة الكهربائية فقد لجأ البعض إلى استخدام أفران الطبخ الكهربائية بدلا من الأفران العاملة بالغاز مما أدى إلى زيادة استهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية بالنسبة لبعض المنشآت. ويعتبر الحمل الكهربائي لهذه الأفران من الأحمال الكبيرة بالنسبة للقطاع السكني خاصة عندما يتم تشغيل الجزء العلوي وداخل الفرن في وقت واحد . وتتراوح قدرة الموقد الواحد للفرن من 1000 إلى 2000 وات ، إضافة إلى أن قدرة الفرن الداخلي قد تزيد عن2000 وات. 
لهذا فانه ينصح بالتقليل بقدر الإمكان من استخدام أفران الطبخ الكهربائية مع العمل على ترشيد استهلاكها بالاستخدام الأمثل لها متمثلا ذلك في الآتي:- 
فرن الطبخ الكهربائي: 
.تشغيل أفران الطبخ الكهربائية عند الضرورة القصوى 
.العمل على عدم تشغيل كامل الفرن في وقت واحد 
.تفادي تشغيله خلال فترة ذروة الأحمال الكهربائية 
.استخدام الأفران التي تعمل بالغاز لتخفيض الاستهلاك 

المكواة .​
تتراوح قدرة جهاز المكواة رغم صغر حجمها من 1000 إلى 1500 وات وهذه تعادل تقريبا قدرة عدد 50 - 75 وحدة إضاءة فلورسنت عادية ( 20 وات ) أو نصف قدرة مكيف فريون جداري . 
ينصح بالاستخدام الأمثل لهذا الجهاز باتباع ا لآتي : -
المكواة الكهربائية : - 
.استخدام الجهاز عند الحاجة الفعلية
.فصل الجهاز عن الكهرباء في حالة عدم استخدامه 
.تفادي استخدام المكواة خلال فترة ذروة الأحمال الكهربائية 

* الإضــــاءة . ​
تعتبر من أكثر الأجهزة الكهربائية انتشارا حيث تستخدم بكميات كبيرة فى القطاعين السكني والتجاري . وتمثل استهلاكا مرتفعا في المحلات التجارية والمرافق العامة ، كما أن بعض المباني تبلغ نسبة استهلاك الإنارة فيها أكثر من 30 % من إجمالي الطاقة المستهلكة. 
ومن أنواع مصابيح الإضاءة الأكثر انتشارا : 
* مصابيح الإنارة العادية ( التنجستن ) : وقدرتهاغالبآ من 20 - 100 وات . 
* مصابيح الإنارة فلورسنت : وقدرتها من 20 - 40 وات (طول 60 و. 120 سم ) . 
وفيما يلي بعض الإرشادات التي يمكننا اتباعها لترشيد الاستهلاك الكهربائي في مجال الإضاءة : - 
مصابيح الإضاءة 
* يفضل - في المباني السكنية والمرافق العامة خاصة - استخدام مصابيح الفلورسنت إذ أنها تكون أقل عددا وتستهلك طاقة كهربائية أقل مقارنة مع المصابيح العادية (التنجستن ) لإعطاء نفس شدة الإضاءة . 
فمثلا للحصول على شدة إضاءة ناتجة من مصباح فلورسنت واحد قدرة 40 وات 

نحتاج إلى وحدتين ( أو أكثر ) من المصابيح العادية قدرة الواحدة منها 60 وات . . 
* استخدام العدد المناسب من مصابيح الإضاءة حسب الحاجة الفعلية لشدة الإنارة 
* استخدام العاكس الضوئي و الدهانات ذات الألوان الزاهية ( ا لفاتحة ) للجدران الداخلية للمبنى لأن هذا يساعد في انعكاس الضوء والحصول على إضاءة جيدة بأقل عدد من المصابيح . 
اختيار أجهزة الإضاءة المناسبة أي الفلوروسنت ذات الكفائة العالية والاستهلاك الأقل والاستغناء عن المصابيح العادية ذات الكفاءة الأقل والاستهلاك العالي . 
قد يخطر في ذهن المستهلك أن التوفير في الفاتورة الشهرية والناتج عن استبدال المصابيح العادية بأخرى موفرة أمر غير مجدي اقتصاديا ، فقيمة المصباح المتوهج دينارليبي واحد بينما تصل قيمة المصباح الموفر للكهرباء ( النوعية الجيدة)حتى 12 دينارليبي وأكثر .. 
وهذه مقارنة غير دقيقة .. إذ يجب الأخذ في الاعتبار أن العمر الافتراضي للمصباح المتوهج 1000 ساعة ، أي أنه حتى يتلف المصباح الموفر للكهرباء يكون قد أتلف 30من المصابيح المتوهجة سعرها 30 دينارليبي ! 
وهذا يدل على أن فرق تكاليف الاستهلاك لصالح المصابيح الموفرة حتى وان تمت الحسابات عند شرائح تزيد عن الثالثة وهي الشريحة التي تخضع لها فواتير معظم المشتركين. 
أخيراً .. استخدام الإضاءة الطبيعية وتقليل الاعتماد قدر الإمكان على الإنارة الكهربائية خلال ساعات النهار سوف يوفر الراحة والجو الطبيعي في ممارسة الأعمال اليومية وتقليل تكاليف الطاقة المصروفة على الإنارة . 

المساجد .. ​
أخي : الإمام / المؤذن / المأموم .
تعتبر الطاقة الكهربائية من النعم التي انعم الله بها علينا ، ولا يمكن تصور الحياة العصرية بدونها وقد أنفقت الدولة المبالغ الطائلة لتشييد محطات توليد الطاقة الكهربائية ونقلها وتوزيعها حتى وصلت إلى معظم أرجاء البلاد في المدن والقرى والنجوع وتنعمنا بها في المنزل والمكتب والمسجد والمدرسة . ومن هنا وجب علينا جميعاً العمل للمحافظة على استمرارية هذه النعمة ودوامها ، وبالشكر تدوم النعم ومن شكرها استخدامها الاستخدام الأمثل وعدم الإسراف في تشغيل الأجهزة الكهربائية لفترات دون أن تكون هناك حاجة فعلية لها 
وقد لوحظ خلال أوقات الفروض تشغيل عشرات المكيفات والمصابيح الكهربائية علماً بأنه قد يُصلي في المسجد صف واحد أو صفّان فقط ومثل هذا العمل ليس منه خسارة مادية فقط بل أنه قد يكون سبباً في انقطاع التيار في البيوت والمساجد الأخرى والأجهزة الحكومية والمستشفيات وغيرها . 


*المصانع .*​
تحديد شخص مسئول لمتابعة تطبيق إجراءات ترشيد الاستهلاك بالمصانع .
إطفاء جميع الأجهزة ووحدات التكييف والإضاءة في الأماكن الغير مشغولة وعند نهاية العمل .
فصل أحمال التكييف عن أحمال الماكينات بالمصنع لإطفاء أكبر جزء منها خلال فترة الذروة .
العمل على تحسين المباني الغير معزولة بإضافة عوازل للأسقف والجدران الخارجية والنوافذ .
تقليل وإيقاف الإضاءة الداخلية والخارجية أثناء ساعات النهار والاعتماد على الإضاءة الطبيعية .
استخدام المصابيح ( الفلورسنت ) والمصابيح الموفرة للطاقة ذات الاستهلاك الأقل والكفاءة العالية .
إيقاف تشغيل بعض التجهيزات الثانوية خلال فترة الذروة .
إتمام عملية الصيانة السنوية خلال فترة الصيف .
عمل الصيانة الدورية للمعدات وخصوصاً ذات الاستهلاك العالي لتخفيض استهلاكها .
ترتيب فترات العمل بحيث يتم تفادي فترة الذروة .
مراجعة معامل القدر في أحمال المصنع وتحسينه للحد المقبول فنيا (power factor ) .
تقليص الإنتاج خلال الصيف وتكثيف الإنتاج خلال فترة الشتاء 
تأمين مولدات احتياطية لتكون .
مصدر احتياطي للمصنع عند انقطاع التيار العمومي -أ 
لتشغيلها أثناء فترة الذروة عند الحاجة -ب 
قيام إدارة المصنع بتوعية العاملين والموظفين بأهمية الترشيد من خلال إصدار عبارات ورسومات إرشادية تُعلق داخل المصنع 
وخصوصاً في أماكن تجمع العاملين 
الجهات العامة . 
واجبات الصيانة .
فصل التكييف المركزي بعد مواعيد العمل وفى الأوقات التى لا تحتاج إلى تكييف .
متابعة إطفاء المكيفات والأنوار بعد انتهاء العمل وفي الأماكن الغير مشغولة .
ضبط ثرومستات المكيف ( جهاز ضبط الحرارة ) عند درجة 25 مئوية ( 75 فهرنهايت ) وهي الدرجة الأنسب للتبريد المريح 
تزويد نظام التكييف المركزي بمبرمج حراري يسمح بقيام المكيف بالتبريد طبقاً لدرجة الحرارة الخارجية .
رفع كفاءة التكييف المركزي مع تنظيف مجاري التبريد والمرشحات .
الحرص على سد الثقوب لمنع دخول الهواء الساخن وذلك بوضع الحشوات حول إطارات الأبواب والنوافذ ومراوح الشفط وأية أماكن أخري تمر .
فيها الأسلاك والأنابيب من خلال الجدران .
العمل على تحسين المباني الغير معزولة بإضافة عوازل للأسقف والجدران الخارجية والنوافذ .
صيانة أبواب مداخل المبنى لإحكام إغلاقها .
تقليل مستوى شدة الإضاءة الخاصة بالممرات والأماكن التي يمكن الاستفادة بها من الإضاءة الطبيعية .
تغيير المصابيح العادية ( التنجستن ) بأخرى اقتصادية -الفلورسنت أوضبط الإضاءة في المصاعد بحيث تطفئ تلقائياً حينما يكون المصعد في حالة السكون -عدم التشغيل .
عمل صيانة دورية للمصاعد الكهربائية .
عدم تشغيل سخانات المياه صيفا .
تطبيق برامج الصيانة الوقائية لجميع الأجهزة الكهربائية للمحافظة على مستوى فاعليتها .
تأمين مولدات احتياطية وتشغيلها أثناء فترات الذروة بشهور الصيف إذا دعت الضرورة لذلك .
واجبات الموظف . 
التأكد من أن مفتاح تكييف الشباك وتكييف الوحدات المنفصلة والمكيف المركزي في وضع إطفاء بعد انتهاء العمل .
في حالة تشغيل المكيف المركزي تطفئ الوحدات الأخرى أو العكس حفاظاً على الطاقة الكهربائية .
عدم ترك الشبابيك والأبواب مفتوحة أثناء تشغيل المكيف .
ضرورة إطفاء الأنوار داخل المكتب بعد انتهاء العمل .
فصل التيار عن جميع الأجهزة الكهربائية التي يستعملها أثناء العمل قبل مغادرة المكان .
الأسواق والمراكز التجارية . 
تحديد شخص مسئول لمتابعة تطبيق إجراءات ترشيد الاستهلاك بالمركز التجاري .
إيقاف التكييف خلال فترة الذروة من كـل يـوم وكذلك بعـد نهاية العمل .
الـتأكد من ضبط مفاتيح التحـكم في أجهزة التكييـف .
استخـدام أجهزة التحـكم التـلقائي فـي نظام التكييف لإطفائـه عنـد عـدم الحـاجة ( TIMER ) .
فصـل التكييف عن الإنـارة ليتـم التحـكم فـي كـل جـزء على حـدة عنـد الحـاجة .
عمـل صيـانة دوريـة لأجهزة التكييـف لضمـان أداءها بكفـاءة عـاليـة .
العمـل عـلى تحسيـن المبانـي الغيـر معـزولة بإضافـة عـوازل للأسـقف والجـدران الخـارجية والنـوافذ 
استخـدام الإنارة المناسبـة ( الفلورسنت ) أو اللمبات الموفرة للطاقة ذات الكفـاءة العـالية والاستهـلاك الأقـل والاستغنـاء عن 
المصابيـح العادية (تنجستن) ذات الكفاءة الأقل والاستهلاك العالي 
استبـدال المصـابيح الخارجيـة والتي تحيـط بالســوق بمصـابيح موفـرة للكهـرباء ومحـاولة الإقلال منها قدر الإمكـان خصوصـاً خلال شهـور الصيـف .
تركيب أجهزة تحكم في السلالم الكهربائية لتعمل عند الحاجة فقـط 
تأمين مولدات احتياطية وتشغيلها أثناء فترات الذروة بشهور الصيف إذا دعت الضرورة لذلك .
قيـام إدارة السوق بالمشاركة في التوعية بأهميـة ترشيـد الاستهلاك الكهربائي باللوحات الإعلانية داخل السوق ..


المستشفيات . ​
تحديد شخص مسئول لمتابعة تطبيق إجراءات ترشيد الاستهلاك بالمستشفى .
تركيب أجهزة إيقاف آلية للتحكم في عملية تشغيل وإغلاق أجهزة التكييف والإنارة (TIMER ) .
إغلاق أجهزة التكييف والإضاءة في العيادات الخارجية وفي غرف المرضى وسكن الأطباء والممرضات ومكاتب الإدارة في الفترات التي لا يتواجد بها أحد .
عمل صيانة دورية لأجهزة التكييف لضمان أداءها بكفاءة عالية 
محاولة تحسين المباني الغير معزولة بإضافة عوازل للأسقف والجدران الخارجية والنوافذ .
استخدام أجهزة الإنارة المناسبة (الفلورسنت) أو اللمبات الموفرة للطاقة ذات الكفاءة العالية والاستهلاك الأقل والاستغناء عن المصابيح العادية ( تنجستن ) ذات الكفاءة الأقل والاستهلاك العالي 
تخفيض الإضاءة بالممرات العامة والاستفادة من الإضاءة الطبيعية إن توفرت .
العمـل على شراء الأجهـزة الكهـربائية ذات الكفاءة العالية والاستهلاك الأقل .
إيقاف تشغيل السخانات الكهربائية خلال فترة الذروة بشهور الصيف ومحاولة استخدام السخانات الشمسية .
استبدال الأفران الكهربائية بمطابخ المستشفى إلى أفران تعمل بالغاز 
تأمين مولدات احتياطية وتشغيلها أثناء فترات الذروة بشهور الصيف إذا دعت الضرورة لذلك .
تعليق ملصقات تحتوي على عبارات توعية بترشيد استهلاك الكهرباء في أماكن بارزة لتوعية العاملين .

الفنادق . ​
تحديد شخص مسئول لمتابعة تطبيق إجراءات ترشيد الاستهلاك 
فصل التكييف عن الإنارة ليتم التحكم في أجهزة التكييف عند الحاجة 
استخـدام أجهزة التحـكم التـلقائي فـي نظام التكييف لإطفائـه عنـد عـدم الحـاجة ( TIMER ) .
عمل صيانة دورية لأجهزة التكييف لضمان أداءها بكفاءة عالية 
العمـل عـلى تحسيـن المبانـي الغيـر معـزولة بإضافـة عـوازل للأسـقف والجـدران الخـارجية والنـوافذ .
استخـدام الإنارة المناسبـة ( الفلورسنت ) والمصابيح الموفرة للطاقة ذات الكفـاءة العـالية والاستهـلاك الأقـل والاستغنـاء عن المصابيـح العادية( تنجستن ) ذات الكفاءة الأقل والاستهلاك العالي .
تقليل مستوى شدة الإضاءة خاصة بالممرات والأماكن التي يمكن بها الاستفادة من الإضاءة الطبيعية .
إلغاء الإنارات الخارجية الزائدة عن الحاجة .
ضبط الإضاءة في المصاعد بحيث تنطفئ تلقائياً حينما يكون المصعد في حالة عدم التشغيل .
برمجة استخدام المصاعد الكهربائية .
إيقاف تشغيل السخانات الكهربائية خلال فترة الذروة بشهور الصيف والاستفادة من السخانات الشمسية .
استبدال الأفران الكهربائية بمطابخ الفندق إلى أفران تعمل بالغاز 
الاستفادة من بعض التقنيات الحديثة المساعدة في الترشيد مثل استخدام الكروت الخاصة بفصل أحمال الغرفة عند خروج النزيل 
العمل على شراء الأجهزة الكهربائية ذات الاستهلاك الأقل والكفاءة العالية .
تأمين مولدات احتياطية وتشغيلها أثناء فترات الذروة بشهور الصيف إذا دعت الضرورة لذلك .
المشاركة في التوعية بأهمية ترشيد الاستهلاك الكهربائي بعبارات إرشادية مختصرة بمطبوعات الفندق داخل الغرف .
تعريف وقت الذروة .
هي الفترة التي يزيد فيها الطلب على الطاقة وترتفع فيها الأحمال للحد الأعلى وتكون بين الساعة الثانية عشر ظهراً حتى الساعة الخامسة عصراً خلال شهور الصيف .
التعاون المطلوب من المشتركين لمواجهة فترة الذروة .
تأجيل استخدام بعض الأعمال المنزلية إلى أوقات أخرى في الفترة الصباحية والمسائية مثل الغسيل والكوي 
تقليل عدد المكيفات العاملة بالمساكن والمكاتب إلى أدنى حد ممكن 
القيام بأعمال الصيانة الدورية بالمصانع خلال أشهر الصيف 
فصل أحمال التكييف عن أحمال الماكينات بالمصنع .
إيقاف سخانات المياه الكبيرة .
العمل على توفير مولدات احتياطية .
إزاحة الأحمال الصناعية خلال هذه الفترة .
* تثقيف العائلة وعاملة المنزل على إطفاء الأجهزة الكهربائية في الأماكن التي لا يتواجد بها أحد وتوضيح أهمية الترشيد في استخدام الكهرباء لغرض تخفيف قيمة الفاتورة وكذلك حتى لا يتسبب ذلك في زيادة الأحمال على الشبكة مما قد يؤدي إلى انقطاع التيار المفاجئ لا سمح الله . 
* عدم المبالغة في إنارة الأسوار والجدران الخارجية لأن هذا يمثل استهلاكآ زائدآ وغير ضروري . 

استغلال الإنارة الطبيعية التي توفرها الشمس وبالتالي توفير استهلاك الكهرباء خلال فترة النهار. 
ثانيا : عدم استخدام الأجهزة الكهربائية في وقت واحد : - 
يتوفر لدى أي مشترك أكثر من جهاز كهربائي واحد ، ويعمد كثير من المشتركين إلى تشغيل مجموعة من هذه الأجهزة في وقت واحد ، مثل تشغيل عدد من المكيفات بجانب مصابيح الإضاءة ، الثلاجة، المراوح ، التلفزيون .. الخ وينتج عن ذلك ارتفاع كبير ومفاجئ في الأحمال الكهربائية يؤدي إلى تحميل الأسلاك والقابس (الافياش ) داخل ا المبنى بتيار كهربائي عالي يتسبب في تسخينها . ويترتب على ذلك تقصير العمر التشغيلي لها وضعف تحملها لشدة التيار الكهربائي مما يساعد على حدوث حرائق كهربائية بالمبنى خاصة إذا كانت هذه الأسلاك والقابس من النوع غير الجيد أو أن تصميمها لا يسمح بسريان تيار كهربائي عالي . وقد يضطر المشترك إلى إعادة تمديد الأسلاك واستبدال الافياش مما يعني تكلفة مالية إضافية . 
كما أن زيادة الأحمال على الشبكة خلال ساعات الذروة في فصل الصيف قد يؤدى إلى عدم تحمل الشبكة مما قد يتسبب في انقطاع تام للكهرباء لا سمح الله . ولتجنب ذلك فإنه ينصح بالآتي 
عدم تشغيل مجموعة من الأجهزة الكهربائية في وقت واحد. 
تأجيل تشغيل البعض منها إلى أوقات أخرى حتى يمكن توزيع الأحمال الكهربائية على فترات مختلفة .. 
تفادي تشغيلها ( إلا للضرورة القصوى ) خلال فترة ذروة الأحمال في موسم الصيف والتي تمتد من الساعة الواحدة ظهرا وحتى الخامسة عصرا . 
العزل الحراري ..
إن معنى العزل الحراري هو الحد من تسرب الحرارة من خارج المبنى إلى داخله صيفا ، ومن داخله إلى خارجه شتاءً. 
فالحرارة التي تتسرب عبر الجدران والأسقف في أيام الصيف تمثل القسم الأعظم من الحرارة المراد إزاحتها بأجهزة التكييف وتقدر نسبتها بحوالي 60% - 70% . وفي دراسة على أحد المباني وجدنا أن نسبة 66% من الطاقة الكهربائية المستهلكة في الصيف تذهب لتبريد المبنى . أي أن معظم هذه الطاقة تذهب للتخلص من الحرارة المكتسبة من الجدران والسقف . ومن هنا تنبع أهمية العزل الحراري إذ أنه يلعب دورا كبيرا في تخفيض استهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية المستخدمة في أغراض التكييف وذلك بالحد من تسرب الحرارة خلال الجدران والأسقف وهذا بدوره يؤدي إلى وفر كبير . 
وهناك عدة مزايا تجعل العزل الحراري ذا أهمية خاصة في إنشاء المباني . ومن هذه المزايا ما يلي: 
1. تخفيض الطاقة الكهربائية المستهلكة للتبريد و التدفئة .. 
2. رفع مستوى الراحة لمستخدمي المبنى .. 
3. تقليل سعة أجهزة التكيف المستخدمة بالمبنى .. 
4. حماية مواد المبنى من تغيرات درجة الحرارة .. 
5. حماية الأثاث داخل المبنى .. 
تتواجد أنواع كثيرة من مواد العزل الحراري بالأسواق المحلية إلا أنها تختلف من مادة إلى أخرى بالنسبة إلى معامل الانتقال الحراري حيث يعتبر بعضها من المواد التي تفي بالغرض المطلوب من العزل الحراري والبعض الآخر لا يصل إلى الحد الأدنى من العزل الحراري . لذا فانه من الضرورة أخذ رأي المكتب الهندسي المصمم للمبنى. 
" استهلاكنا للكهرباء لا يتوقف عندما نطفئ الأجهزة باستخدام وحدة التحكم عن بعد "
لقد منحنا استغلال الكهرباء المزيد من الراحة والحرية خلال ممارستنا لمهام حياتنا اليومية العادية، ولكن يرى "جون فيلد"، وهو خبير في شئون الطاقة، أن استهلاكنا للكهرباء لا يتوقف ببساطة عندما نطفئ الأجهزة باستخدام وحدة التحكم عن بعد (الريموت كنترول). " إن أي جهاز كهربائي مثل التلفاز أو الفيديو أو أجهزة التسجيل لا تنطفئ كليا عندما ننهي استخدامها بالريموت. ولذلك فهي تستمر في استهلاك كمية لا يستهان بها من الطاقة، حتى ونحن نظنها مطفأة." وهذا ما يسمى عمليا بوضع الجهاز قيد الاستعداد STANDBY ، وإذا أدركنا أنه يستهلك كل جهاز موضوع قيد الاستعداد ما بين 10 إلى 15 واط ، وإذا أخذنا في الاعتبار أن متوسط عدد مثل تلك الأجهزة في كل بيت لا يقل عن 6 فهذا يعادل ما يستهلكه مصباح بقوة 60 واط 
و تقول الأرقام الصادرة عن هيئة ترشيد استهلاك الطاقة في بريطانيا أن أجهزة التسجيل وحدها تستهلك ما يقدر ب290 مليون جنيه استرليني (أي ما يزيد على نصف مليار دولار أمريكي) وتنتج 1.6 مليون طن من غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون سنويا ، أما أجهزة الفيديو ومشغلات الأسطوانات المدمجة فتستهلك - وهي في وضع الاستعداد - مايعادل 263 مليون جنيه استرليني وتنتج 1.06 مليون طن من غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون سنويا ، وبالنسبة للتلفاز- وهو أكثر الأجهزة شيوعا في المنازل - فتستهلك ما يقدر ب 80 مليون جنيه استرليني ويصدر عنها 480 ألف طن من غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون سنويا. مما يعني أنه في بريطانيا وحدها تصدر الأجهزة الكهربائية في العام الواحدما يزيد على 3.1 مليون طن من غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون .
وهنا ينبغي أن نقف قليلا عند هذه الأرقام الدقيقة والمخيفة في نفس الوقت والتي توضح لنا أهمية هذه الدراسات والنتائج الهائلة التي لايعيها أغلب المستهلكين لهذه الإمكانات الهائلة من القدرات الطاقية ، لكن القائمين على هذه الدراسات أمثال سكوت ريتشاردز وهو مختص في شئون توليد الطاقة لايكتفون بعرض الأرقام بل يطالبون بالترشيد أي بالمزيد من الحرص والوعي والالتزام ببعض التفاصيل الصغيرة والتي تجنبنا تلك الأرقام الهائلة كالتقيد مثلاً بإغلاق أجهزة الحاسوب - على وجه الخصوص- تماما عند الانتهاء من استخدامها ، ويقول : " إن ترشيد ما يستهلكه مليون جهاز حاسوب يمكن أن يوفر ما يعادل 250 مليون ليتر من الجازولين يوميا."

ولك أن تتخيل حجم الهدر إذا ما علمت أن عدد أجهزة الحاسوب حول العالم قد قارب 820 مليون عام 2004 ، ومن المنتظر أن يزيد العدد إلى بليون بحلول عام 2007، حسب أحد التقارير المتخصصة التي أصدرها مركز "الماناك" المختص بالبحوث المتعلقة بالكمبيوتر.
عزيزي المواطن ..
أنفقت الدولة الكثير لتأمين الطاقة الكهربائية فحاول المحافظة عليها من خلال ترشيد الاستهلاك .
ترشيد الاستهلاك مسئولية الجميع .
عدم الإسراف في الكهرباء مطلب ديني يحثنا عليه ديننا الحنيف .
الاقتصاد في استخدام الكهرباء منفعة لك أولا وأخيرا .
مساهمتك بالاقتصاد في الكهرباء دليل وعي واهتمام .
ترشيد استخدام الكهرباء اليوم .. هو السبيل للمحافظة عليها غدا .
هل تعلم أن أكثر الدول تقدما . . أكثرها ترشيدا للكهرباء .

*منقول*​


----------



## safety113 (26 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع الذي نحتاج اليه كلنا
فزيادة استهلاك كهرباء تعني زيادة مصروف وزيادة ضجيج وزيادة تلوث ناتج عن المحركات وزيادة جهود صيانة وووووو
وهذا ما يجعل مشرفي السلامة يطلبون العون من الجميع للتوفير لانه من صلب عملنا منع ما سوف يقع اذا هدرنا ولم نوفر
شكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## محمودالحسيني (26 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا معلومات قيمة


----------



## elgammal plaza (27 يونيو 2010)

:77:اشكركم اخواني علي هذه المعلومات الجميلة والمهمة والتي لها استفادة كبير سواء شخصية او عمليه 

ذادكم الله من فضله


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (28 يونيو 2010)

مشكور على الموضوع الجميل
بارك الله فيك


----------



## sayed00 (28 يونيو 2010)

مشكور اخى على النصائح و اليكم منى هذا الموقع ربما يفيدكم او على الاقل اولادكم 

http://water.heroesoftheuae.ae/en

تحياتى


----------



## the_chemist (30 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على مروركم وأتمنى الاستفادة للجميع


----------



## عمروصلاح (3 يوليو 2010)

الشكر الجزيل على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## clinton (12 سبتمبر 2010)

thanks my friend for thise precious concept and ideas!!!!!


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (13 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي العزيز نحن بالعراق اما عدنا اصلا استهلاك للطاقه الكهربائيه لان ماعدنا


----------



## رضا النفراوى (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*ترشيد الطاقة*

شكرا على هذا الموضوع ذو الاهمية الكبيرة ، والذى يحظى بأهتمام بالغ على مستوى الدول، وأرجو من سيادتكم الرد على سؤالى هذا.

ما هى برامج ترشيد الطاقة فى المبانى وكيفية حسابها وعائدها؟


----------



## abu nawaf 2 (13 نوفمبر 2011)

* مشكووووور*

* بارك الله فيك*


----------



## rj.civileng (23 فبراير 2012)

موضوع ترشيد الطاقة موضوع هام 
شكرا للموضوع


----------

